# Grease Trap and Length of Pipe to it.



## Mule (Dec 9, 2009)

We have an elementary school going in and the health department is requiring the school to add a three compartment sink.

With the addition of the sink comes a grease trap requirement. The distance of the sewer line to the grease trap is about 100 feet.

Will I have a problem with grease building up in the sewer line since this is quite a long distance. If so how do you prevent this from happening?


----------



## JBI (Dec 9, 2009)

Re: Grease Trap and Length of Pipe to it.

100'? That's a long way. I would expect the answers to your questions to be;

yes it probably will buildup and

move it closer to the sink to avoid build-up in the line.

Why is it so far away?


----------



## Mule (Dec 9, 2009)

Re: Grease Trap and Length of Pipe to it.

The original plans didn't have a sink in the area. It's in the gymnasium, in an area where they will be selling snacks and stuff. The cafeteria is on the opposite end of the building. Original grease trap is located there.


----------



## JBI (Dec 9, 2009)

Re: Grease Trap and Length of Pipe to it.

Tell them to stick to 'packaged' foods. They probably won't need a sink.


----------



## Mule (Dec 9, 2009)

Re: Grease Trap and Length of Pipe to it.

That's what the original plans are. The health department said "NOPE"! Every time we see one of these types of snack bars they always end up selling hot dogs, nachos and other foods.

I guess the health department can require the sink just because they think something will happen!

I don't agree with the health department but............


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Dec 9, 2009)

Re: Grease Trap and Length of Pipe to it.

Mule,

You said sewer was about 100' feet correct. Where would the g-trap be under the sink or in the yard?


----------



## Mule (Dec 9, 2009)

Re: Grease Trap and Length of Pipe to it.

It's out in the yard. Our municipality has a separate water district and they don't allow the type under the sink.


----------



##  (Dec 9, 2009)

Re: Grease Trap and Length of Pipe to it.

This may help.

http://www.big-dipper.com/big-dipper-gr ... p?kc=20087


----------



## Uncle Bob (Dec 9, 2009)

Re: Grease Trap and Length of Pipe to it.

I don't have my books with me; however if you install the grease trap too far from the source; the grease will solidify before reaching the trap, cling to the drain line and cause continuous drain stoppages.

Installation Instructions should provide some requirements for maximum distance from source.

Whether from the codes or installation instructions; some maximum distance should be stated; or, a term like "as near the source as possible".  Most indoor grease traps that I have had to clean out were installed directly next to or under the sinks, commercial dishwashers, etc..

Outside were as close to the building as possible.

I've got to dig my code books out of storage before I completely go bonkers.   

Uncle Bob


----------



## JBI (Dec 10, 2009)

Re: Grease Trap and Length of Pipe to it.

Sometimes the answers aren't in the Codes themselves. PDI & ASME in conjunction with Manufacturers instructions is where you will need to look. Don't have them or I would dig in for you...

*2006 IPC*

1003.2 Approval.

The size, type and location of each interceptor and of each separator shall be designed and installed in accordance with the manufacturer’s instructions and the requirements of this section based on the anticipated conditions of use. Wastes that do not require treatment or separation shall not be discharged into any interceptor or separator.

1003.3.4 Grease interceptors and automatic grease removal devices.

Grease interceptors or automatic grease removal devices shall conform to PDI G101, ASME A112.14.3 or ASME A112.14.4 and shall be installed in accordance with the manufacturer’s instructions. (PDI - Plumbing and Drainage Institute)


----------



## jar546 (Dec 10, 2009)

Re: Grease Trap and Length of Pipe to it.

How about a properly sized grease separator located at the sink?


----------



## JBI (Dec 10, 2009)

Re: Grease Trap and Length of Pipe to it.

Jeff - "Our municipality has a separate water district and they don't allow the type under the sink."

Try to keep up, will ya?


----------



## Dr. J (Dec 10, 2009)

Re: Grease Trap and Length of Pipe to it.

Yeah  - this is a sticky situation.

We have run across this a couple of times.  In new construction, we try to sic the owner on the architect to get them to change the location of the kitchen.    When that does not work, or in the existing situation you describe, all we can recommend is heat tracing the pipe with the type of heat trace meant for hot water temperature maintenance.  The hope is that by "cooking" the pipe, it will keep the  grease in suspension all the way to the interceptor.

Unfortunately, the big dipper solution does not work, since grease traps are not allowed within the food prep area by any health department I have ever dealt with.  We have not applied the central type of big dipper, but that may have applications.  Unfortunately, the kitchen is almost always in the lowest part of the building.


----------



## RJJ (Dec 10, 2009)

Re: Grease Trap and Length of Pipe to it.

Way to far!


----------



## Heaven (Dec 11, 2009)

Re: Grease Trap and Length of Pipe to it.

Because the grease trap is required under the code in order to protect the building plumbing then I think the grease trap can be required to be placed so that it, protects the building plumbing, (by not being too far away from the grease laden source). Unless otherwise written in MII's, then a AHJ call?


----------



## mglaze (Dec 15, 2009)

Re: Grease Trap and Length of Pipe to it.

maybe an in the floor grease trap could be located in a maintenance closet close to the snack area


----------



## pwood (Dec 15, 2009)

Re: Grease Trap and Length of Pipe to it.



			
				Heaven said:
			
		

> Because the grease trap is required under the code in order to protect the building plumbing then I think the grease trap can be required to be placed so that it, protects the building plumbing, (by not being too far away from the grease laden source). Unless otherwise written in MII's, then a AHJ call?


heaven,

   i feel that the grease trap is there to protect the public sewer system. the protection of the private portion of the sewer is the owners concern. i would have the design professional design and stamp the plans and be ultimately responsible for the system. if he says the system can go 200' to the tank then yippie, do it :mrgreen:


----------



## Heaven (Dec 18, 2009)

Re: Grease Trap and Length of Pipe to it.



			
				pwood said:
			
		

> Heaven said:
> 
> 
> 
> > Because the grease trap is required under the code in order to protect the building plumbing then I think the grease trap can be required to be placed so that it, protects the building plumbing, (by not being too far away from the grease laden source). Unless otherwise written in MII's, then a AHJ call?


heaven,

   i feel that the grease trap is there to protect the public sewer system. the protection of the private portion of the sewer is the owners concern. i would have the design professional design and stamp the plans and be ultimately responsible for the system. if he says the system can go 200' to the tank then yippie, do it :mrgreen:

Well that is an interesting argument. I agree that the project owner might be responsible for a part of the pipe to the sewer, but I don't think that is covered in the Plumbing Code. I believe that is covered my city, state etc code. Isn't the plumbing code for all of the plumbing up until it exits the building? Is there any language, any where in the Code, that references any kind of work exterior to the building?


----------

